# LM September 2020: Prompt Voting



## SueC (Aug 23, 2020)

*                                                 Here they are! 
                                         Pick your best choice for 
                                           September''s LM Comp.*


----------



## ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord (Aug 23, 2020)

Hey, SueC, I think it was Iron Dust that was seconded. Thanks!


----------



## SueC (Aug 23, 2020)

ArrowInTheBowOfTheLord said:


> Hey, SueC, I think it was Iron Dust that was seconded. Thanks!



I can't change it once its been posted. In my records, I had "Iron Dust" and "Earth Dust" only suggested once, but I put Earth Dust on the list because I wanted an even number and they both had _dust_ in the title, and I just picked one.  Sorry if I didn't catch it the right second, but thanks for the heads up, Arrow.


----------



## SueC (Aug 30, 2020)

I will start the September LM comp on the first. My bad - forgot there were 31 days in August.


----------

